# Down for everyone or just me ?



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Can't bring up a website?Find out if it is down or just your PC


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a handy one to keep thanks Phants:thankyou:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a good one.  Thanks.  Of course, I prefer to take it personally while letting loose with the appropriate swear words . . . "@#%^&*! website"


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 19, 2013)

Another similar website...

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 19, 2013)

Both bookmarked. Thanks Phants and Tom.


----------

